# Tortoise Cake



## Kymiie

So I have booked my 18th birthday party for July, and I would really like a tortoise shape cake!
My boyfriends Aunt makes cakes so I am going to ask her if she can make me one!
If not... has anyone of you guys had one? made one?

Thanks xx


----------



## alfiethetortoise

I think that it would be easy to make a tortoise shaped cake. My ex-mother in law makes cakes for a hobby. And as i understand it, most shaped cakes are different sized sponges, decorated accordingly. She is going to make Ava a cake in the shape of a big green balloon for her birthday in April, because Ava likes this programme called "The Green Balloon Club".

Here is a link to a good recipie! doesn't look too difficult! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbbc/bluepeter/thingstodo/bakeit/tortoisecake


----------



## Yvonne G

Brooke: That looks YUMMY!!

and Kymiie: You're thinking pretty far in advance. Really looking forward to the next birthday, huh?


----------



## Kymiie

No lol, just I am one of these people whp likes to prepare in advance to know everything is ok 
xx


----------



## Defiant

Here you go


----------



## Tom

Defiant said:


> Here you go



That's awesome. What kind of box turtle is that?


----------



## Defiant

That is male Eastern


----------



## AlexIbarra

My sons first birthday party was a turtle theme. We had 3 turtle cakes 

This one was really simple, it was made out of cupcakes:






These 2 were made by one of my friends:


----------



## Kymiie

They look yum, and very well decorated!
My problem is they will look so nice I wont wanna eat it!

xx


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut

That box turtle cake slightly disturbs me lol


----------



## Yvonne G

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> That box turtle cake slightly disturbs me lol



me too!!!


----------



## Kymiie

I dont think its real.. I think it is a turtle picture then a cake bit pasted on, it really doesnt look real!

xx


----------



## dmmj

I have the cupcake turtle cake maker, but mine did not come out anywhere near as good looking as yours.


----------



## terryo

Defiant said:


> Here you go



Yuk!! Now that makes me want to throw up.


----------



## tortoisenerd

I want to have a tort cake someday! I think the more cartoon looking it is though, the better. I don't like the ideal of cutting into a cake that would at all look like a real tort. Anyone watch any shows like Cake Boss or Ace of Cakes? I love their work. Best wishes.


----------



## Kymiie

When I get paid I am going to hae a go at making my own, becuase its relly simple... the bit i struggel with is pttine the rolled icing on 

xxx


----------

